# 62 dead snows in Nebraska!!!!!



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

So whos ready up north???????? Get ready boys! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey can you spare a few details of the hunt? How dekes and if e-caller was used ect. Looks like you should have had a whole lot of fun..


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Was this recent? What percentage of them were juvies and ross?

Nice work.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Used 350 northwinds and 150 silos. 1 digi e caller and 2 johnny stewarts. 2 mouth calls. Lots of shells!

This was yesterday, march 20 i believe. They were mostly all juvies!

Im heading out today again. Had to work till noon. Ill give you guys an update tot he situation.

Hopefully ill be posting about a 100 bird day!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nice... I'm looking forward to the juvies moving up.

Get 'em while you can and save a few for us!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

hey ill try my worst to save them for you. Im all for saving the TUNDRA and thats it man! hehe jk

This website rocks. They are being dicks on the Nebraska Game and Parks website and kicking people off left and right for stupid stuff. Even like posting about wolves in Wyoming just because it isnt a Nebraska subject.

:eyeroll:

They kicked my freind off cuz he typed sucks! :sniper: :withstupid:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Nice pic's!!! I'll be out this weekend and week! It was cold up here today, and a hard N wind, so I don't think to much went north?

Mav....


----------



## watrfowlr (Feb 19, 2004)

Ty,
Are there still alot of birds in NE?


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

yes man, there are tons of birds here yet. There are alot of juvies so i am sure its the tail end of it down here. But man its fun.

Ended up with 23 more on the bag for today. Never got out till after 1 then us 3 rocked em!!!!!

Damn I love SOBS! :beer:


----------

